# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Warehouse -> Office reno

## Lumber Bunker

Hi guys, 
Quite proud of this one so i thought that i would share.
We bought this red shed two years ago and just got our OC last month.
(it was a year in Council- Gosford Council) 
And this was my first idea. we ended up pretty close to the mark.
But had to forgo 200m2 to add car parking!

----------


## Lumber Bunker

It was looking like this....

----------


## Lumber Bunker

It now looks like this.

----------


## Lumber Bunker

A few more WIP shots.

----------


## Gaza

nice place, are you setting up again or just going to lease out, hows school teaching going,

----------


## Lumber Bunker

no not, setting up again as I've moved out west for the time being, and there not the market place locally out here (cowra)
Since those last shots we've leased two of the three units.
One to go.
Fingers crossed we'll get it finished this year!

----------

